# Showline GSD for a friend…



## Dannydogs (Jul 25, 2021)

….or similar that don't have terribly sloped backs or weak personalities?

Hi there! Does anyone have a positive experience with environmentally stable, confident, and companionable shepherd breeders? I'm helping my friend find the right match - a low to medium energy dog with a more intimidating look without actually being civil . I look online at GSD breeders and the dogs look squished and unhealthy. My IGP club has some great shepherds but working line is way too much for his lifestyle and he won't be involved in sports, just hobby training.

Also, if anyone knows of relevant, upcoming shows! I don't know much about the conformation world or if that's where to find quality breeders. Advice much appreciated! Or even recommendations similar breeds. From what I've seen in person, heard form people, and read online, Shiloh's and Swiss seem like a mixed bag of skittish temperaments. Not thrilled about them unless there was a particularly great breeders. Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Who is the dog for? Something was removed. Where are you located?


----------



## Dannydogs (Jul 25, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Who is the dog for? Something was removed. Where are you located?


Hi! The pup is for my friend that's asking my help in finding a good breeder. We're in Wisconsin, but I'm looking for a breeder anywhere in the US and maybe Canada. There's a nice search and rescue focused GSD breeder close to us, but I think they're a little drivey for his lifestyle.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Showlines do not look intimidating at all, in my opinion.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

My guy is from Moda German Shepherds in Ontario Canada… wonderful temperament and gentle boy at 2 years old. Confident, goofy. Appropriate drive for what I do with him. He is my first GSD and my first dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> Who is the dog for? Something was removed. Where are you located?


nothing removed.
shortened the header and added it to the body.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Why get a GSD? Sounds like a square peg in a round hole situation.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder if a responsible breeder would accept the "intimidating" requirement.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Dannydogs said:


> a little drivey for his lifestyle.


What is your friend’s lifestyle? Is a GSD the best fit for him?


----------



## Dannydogs (Jul 25, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I wonder if a responsible breeder would accept the "intimidating" requirement.


I guess I should rephrase, I don't consider the showline GSD to look intimidating and he's not looking for a tough dog by any means. However, any kind of bigger shepherd tends to give people a different impression from a golden retriever. He's been mugged several times and held at gun point another handful times so it's more of a feeling of reassurance. Plus from the showlines I've met in the past, they basically have the personality of a golden retriever ha


----------



## Dannydogs (Jul 25, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> What is your friend’s lifestyle? Is a GSD the best fit for him?


He goes on hikes and longer walks or the park, but isn't particularly active in my opinion-but I guess I'm a fairly active person. For a non-working bred GSD, I'm wondering if 1 to 2 hours of exercise off or on leash depending on the day is pretty suitable?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dannydogs said:


> He goes on hikes and longer walks or the park, but isn't particularly active in my opinion-but I guess I'm a fairly active person. For a non-working bred GSD, I'm wondering if 1 to 2 hours of exercise off or on leash depending on the day is pretty suitable?


Sounds like a GSD might not be the right breed for him, especially since your friend is not very active. He'd be better off with a Bull Mastiff for instance. He should contact a breed-knowledgeable trainer and get advice on which breed is best suited based on his personality, fears and lifestyle. I have done these matches and they were successful, sometimes they ended up with breeds they never considered before. Or tell your friend to join this forum.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Honestly, one or two hours of exercise is plenty. GSDs don't need 6 hours of exercise a day. They can actually do with a lot less for stretches of time, as people's health conditions can fluctuate. Your friend may not satisfy the drive of some working line GSDs, but I think a well bred showline would be just fine. It's not rocket science keeping a dog. If I, at ten years old, could have a GSD and be responsible for all the care and training, surely an invested adult could do at least that much.


----------



## Tonaren (Dec 14, 2020)

Dannydogs said:


> Hi! The pup is for my friend that's asking my help in finding a good breeder. We're in Wisconsin, but I'm looking for a breeder anywhere in the US and maybe Canada. There's a nice search and rescue focused GSD breeder close to us, but I think they're a little drivey for his lifestyle.


try Royalair German Shepherds in the midwest
they raise good straight backed gentle dogs.


----------



## Tonaren (Dec 14, 2020)

We got a Royalair bred pup last year from a breeder on Oregon. She is wonderful. Sweet and gentle.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Shoot - you just missed the GSDC-WI specialty (last weekend). 

Most of the serious showline folks are focused on the GSDCA National right now, which is in St. Louis in a few weeks. 

If your friend is looking for a truly _*low *_energy GSD, I think that rules out most of the quality breeders in this area.


----------

